# My Next Door Neighbor Sucks



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Now get this...I smoke in my backyard shed. My neighbors backyard begins about 80' from my shed. Their deck is another 50' away where they hang out. Today, they have the balls to say to my wife "you think your husband can blow his smoke elsewhere"? We can smell it.

Its impossible to smell my cigar from 150'. On top of that, I'm in the shed. In fact, I can't even smell it when they grill.

I got so pissed off I went over there to discuss the matter, while smoking an enormous cigar of course. I then asked the moron, how's the backyard deck and newly finished basement you have? You know, the ones built without any permits?

I then laughed hysterically to myself and walked away. Right now, he's crapping in his pants.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like its time for an exhaust fan pointed in their area.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Stooopid neighbors. Don't get me started. Out of 3, I only like 1 set of neighbors. The others can all go through the wood chipper.

Oh yeah, time for a big backyard herf with about 10 buddies when they have their next BBQ


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I need a shed to smoke in during the winter


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry you have to put up with a bunch of completes asses.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky none of my neighbors have complained. They look at me funny but don't say anything. I guess it pays to look like a grumpy old man.

Oh and trust me your neighbors can smell your cigar on the wind. Last fall the wife and I were working in the yard, and an oh so sweet comfort smell drifted in, cigar smoke. I'm very sure none of my close neighbors smoke cigars. It had to become from the next block. It does make me wonder who the other BOTL is nearby.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I am lucky to have good neighbors.
However, if I did have a neighbor like yours, I would make a hobby out of rocking their world.
Remember Bro, don't get mad, get even.
Giving ulcers is a lot more fun then getting them!

Have fun Bro!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

'love thy neighbor'! hahaha
maybe you invite the guy over to the shed, set him up with a good stick, he gets into cigars, slides down the slope, you laugh more....

I'm sooo fortunate not to have neighbors.....


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

MoreBeer said:


> My neighbors backyard begins about 80' from my shed. Their deck is another 50' away where they hang out. Today, they have the balls to say to my wife "you think your husband can blow his smoke elsewhere"?


:smoke2:


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Buddy had the same problem at his house. He called about 15 friends and we had a great night of smoking, drinking and playing cards on his back porch. The neighbor was dismayed that the cops didn't show up eventhough he called them three times. I was the only non-law enforcement person there. The guest list included captains and sergeants. One of the best poker nights I've had. My buddy, THE COP, hasn't had a complaint since. How the neighbor didn't know he was a cop still baffles me.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. Some people are just overly picky about stuff. Hate it for ya man! I wouldn't worry too much about it though. If they really wanted to, they could probably build a nice big fence around their backyard....without a permit of course!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I have neighbors about 10 feet on either side of my house. One of them doesn't care but the other side, the mom is a bit of strange nut. She'll come out and say things like "you smoked out yet?" as me and a friend sit around my firepot in the back yard smoking cigars. I just reply "nope".

I prefer that she dislikes the smoke. This keeps her, her simpleton of a husband, and 3 borderline helmet-worthy children off their rear deck (which was built 1.3' over my property line) and forces them to the front of the house. She's a teacher but her kids are so misbehaved and lack common sense. I've returned their poor black Lab dog to their yard twice now because they leave the gate open and he gets out, even after he got hit by a car and broke his hip. their kids play in my yard under her supervision because they are too lazy to clean the dog shit off their yard. Their kids climb from their rear deck onto my garage roof with mom watching. Lol, so much is wrong with this woman I could write a novel.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

jmd said:


> Wow. Some people are just overly picky about stuff. Hate it for ya man! I wouldn't worry too much about it though. If they really wanted to, they could probably build a nice big fence around their backyard....without a permit of course!


Yep, that pretty much sums it up, right there. F em. Your property, your shed, your cigar. I don't care much for my neighbors either. Their opinion means very little to me.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I hate to say I am glad that I am not the only one, but hey, I am glad  I also am sorry that you have to deal with people like that. I have a neighbor that gets upset at the fact that I bbq because the smoke blows towards his house. Understandable because he has respiratory issues and some of his kids have issues as well. I decided to play nice and say hey I will come let you know when we are going to so you can close your windows and we limited our bbq and bon fires to just a few times last summer. He appreciated it but every time I went over there to warn him he ays gave me a look. You know the look, the one of really? how dare you do something on your property that affects me! I have yet to say one word to him about all of his kids crap in my yard and their trash that blows into my side yard all of which I have to pick up. Being the nice simply doesn't work in all situations. This year I think my wife and I will enjoy some more fires, and I hope to bbq a lot more


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

HWiebe said:


> I have neighbors about 10 feet on either side of my house. One of them doesn't care but the other side, the mom is a bit of strange nut. She'll come out and say things like "you smoked out yet?" as me and a friend sit around my firepot in the back yard smoking cigars. I just reply "nope".
> 
> I prefer that she dislikes the smoke. This keeps her, her simpleton of a husband, and 3 borderline helmet-worthy children off their rear deck (which was built 1.3' over my property line) and forces them to the front of the house. She's a teacher but her kids are so misbehaved and lack common sense. I've returned their poor black Lab dog to their yard twice now because they leave the gate open and he gets out, even after he got hit by a car and broke his hip. their kids play in my yard under her supervision because they are too lazy to clean the dog shit off their yard. Their kids climb from their rear deck onto my garage roof with mom watching. Lol, so much is wrong with this woman I could write a novel.


I laughed quite hard at "3 borderline helmet-worthy children" lol that is too funny. I am so glad i don't really have neighbors and the ones that I kind of have don't really care what i do.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

None of my neighbors have ever said anything to me about smoking my cigars outside. I also live in a Condo/Town house area so there are 16 units all on top of each other. I am guessing they actually like me being outside watching the area. My area of town has become a bit of a ghetto with the housing market crashing so bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My buddy Jimmy had a similar problem . Best solution is invite all your cigar smoking friends over for a summer BBQ and beer and cigar extravaganza.
Rather than smoke great cigars smoke the smelliest ones you can find. My buddy jimmy found these real cheap ones they where 6X60 at a smoke for less at $3 a piece. Needless to say he did it once never heard a complaint again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> I have neighbors about 10 feet on either side of my house. One of them doesn't care but the other side, the mom is a bit of strange nut. She'll come out and say things like "you smoked out yet?" as me and a friend sit around my firepot in the back yard smoking cigars. I just reply "nope".
> 
> I prefer that she dislikes the smoke. This keeps her, her simpleton of a husband, and 3 borderline helmet-worthy children off their rear deck (which was built 1.3' over my property line) and forces them to the front of the house. She's a teacher but her kids are so misbehaved and lack common sense. I've returned their poor black Lab dog to their yard twice now because they leave the gate open and he gets out, even after he got hit by a car and broke his hip. their kids play in my yard under her supervision because they are too lazy to clean the dog shit off their yard. Their kids climb from their rear deck onto my garage roof with mom watching. Lol, so much is wrong with this woman I could write a novel.


Why do you put up with people on your property un invited and a deck that encroaches on your property. As far as the dog anyone that refuses to clean up after their dog. And allows him to wander off to be hit by a car should be shot.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why do you put up with people on your property un invited and a deck that encroaches on your property. As far as the dog anyone that refuses to clean up after their dog. And allows him to wander off to be hit by a car should be shot.


I agree with Tony that you shouldn't put up with them on your property. Will they sue you if one of the kids falls off of your garage and breaks a leg??? If they did not ask to put the deck on your property, I would tell them to remove it from my property especially if they are being rude about you smoking on your property


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I agree with Tony that you shouldn't put up with them on your property. Will they sue you if one of the kids falls off of your garage and breaks a leg??? If they did not ask to put the deck on your property, I would tell them to remove it from my property especially if they are being rude about you smoking on your property


100% correct you where nice enough to give them a finger and they took the whole hand next it will be the arm. The only finger those people deserve is the middle finger!
I love people that mistake kindness for weakness once they expose themselves for what they really are. They soon wish they had looked elsewhere!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm lucky I guess, One set of Neighbors grill and have folks over as much as I do and the other set are of the "prominant Utah religion" and don't dare have anything to do with us so it works out pretty good. It sucks to have asshats neighbors....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I've found that if you are outside smoking in the morning only wearing clown make up and size 30 red clown shoes, they never talk to you again....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately there is a saying that fits.
"Good fences make good neighbors"


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

ROTFLMFAO


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Unfortunately there is a saying that fits.
> "Good fences make good neighbors"


SO TRUE!!! When I lived in Georgia I had an old guy that used to come outside (to work around his yard) every time I had a cookout. He would just kind of stare over at us like we were aliens or something.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been fortunate in this department. In my neighborhood there are only three houses that are not visible from the road. My house is one of them. The other two are on either side of me. We are on top of a hill with large 2 1/2 acre wooded lots. All three of us smoke, drink, grill outside and we get along fine. Good neighbors. 
:smoke:


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Smoke em the hell out... Have a nice herf at the house this weekend, with a fire pit and all... I hate most of my neighbors... One of them loves to blame me for all the neighborhood noise... I just laugh it off when she comes by to complain... Silly old lady!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

god, I hate people... :hmm: except all of you of course


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

No problems with any of my neighbors. The newest group will come over a day or two before they are about to throw a party and give us a "let us know it is too loud, before you decide to call anyone". The only person to comment on my cigars was the grandpa at that house and all he said was.... "THAT CIGAR SMELLS NICE!". I sauntered over, chatted him up, and brought him back a partagas short to enjoy while he did some work in the yard. 

There must be some serious winds to smell anything coming from someone's house in some of the places you guys live. I rarely smell grilling, firepits, or smoking of any kinds. Maybe some of you guys with issues should strategically place a pile of manure so when you smoke it will be a relief to them to get a break in the smell of crap.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Just have a giant herf and have everybody smoke an Undercrown. That should do the trick.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

android said:


> god, I hate people... :hmm: except all of you of course


Yeah! People are the worst! Lol

The problem I have is that my neighborhood is over 100 years old. I live in a character home that was built in 1906. This was before it was officiallynpartnof the city and property margins were never N issue. When the neighborhood became part of the city, they subdivided the lots and placed property lines equidistant between houses. Any permanent structures already in place get grandfathered in as a legal variance. Both his deck and garage encroach on my property but there's nothing I can do about it. It's just always been like that. And I really don't mind.

I don't "allow" them on my property. Whenever they do something stupid like climb on my garage or play in my yard, I tell them to leave.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Goatmilk said:


> Just have a giant herf and have everybody smoke an Undercrown. That should do the trick.


Yeah those Undercrowns are fun aren't they! I was just thinking a nice sized Undercrown would take care of business smoke wise, and if you get enough guys together they'll have to shut down the roads due to visibility lol


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

android said:


> god, I hate people... :hmm: except all of you of course


Pretty much this.

I'm lucky in the fact that a downtown lifestyle means MOST people don't get bent out of shape over stuff like that, as it comes with the territory. With that said, I did get curse at by an almost-crying woman today for have the audacity to smoke 50 feet upwind from her child outside >.<


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

gosh said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> I'm lucky in the fact that a downtown lifestyle means MOST people don't get bent out of shape over stuff like that, as it comes with the territory. With that said, I did get curse at by an almost-crying woman today for have the audacity to smoke 50 feet upwind from her child outside >.<


Did you smite her? How dare-eth thy audacious mortal question Gosh.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL, I don't have this problem cause none of my neighbors speak english. :smoke:


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I've found that if you are outside smoking in the morning only wearing clown make up and size 30 red clown shoes, they never talk to you again....


I spit my coffee out on this one...lol!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I had an issue with an asshat neighbor at my previous house. They complained about the smell off the smoke coming from my back deck every morning.... So my solution was to stand on the back deck butt naked and have my morning cigar and coffee...... Never heard another peap out of anyone about the smoke, and I never really saw them come back outside again after that.:whoo:

Problem solved, problem staying solved


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

chris1360 said:


> I had an issue with an asshat neighbor at my previous house. They complained about the smell off the smoke coming from my back deck every morning.... So my solution was to stand on the back deck butt naked and have my morning cigar and coffee...... Never heard another peap out of anyone about the smoke, and I never really saw them come back outside again after that.:whoo:
> 
> Problem solved, problem staying solved


^ = GENIUS


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

One thing I'm definitely doing to this clown over the summer.........Going to buy a chiminea over at Lowes and on nights where there's a slight breeze blowing his way, I'll light up the chiminea and dump about 20 cigars in there. I must have 100 cigars easily I'll never smoke for one reason or another. I now have a good use for them.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

My neighbors are pretty cool. The guy to the right smokes Black and Milds and on occasion will stop over to chat and have a drink. The folks on the left sent me a sampler of cigars because I cut their lawn a few times while they were on vacation and thwarted their attempts to pay me. And the old maid sisters who live behind me kind of just stare at me oddly, but I think thats because I am old lady eye candy and I am cool with that.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

cigarmax said:


> And the old maid sisters who live behind me kind of just stare at me oddly, but I think thats because I am old lady eye candy and I am cool with that.


OLD LADY EYE CANDY!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Sucks you've got to deal with this. I love my privacy fence. Honestly, I wouldn't give it any thought. Eff em.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

None of my neighbors care, cuz the guy that lives behind me smokes weed in his driveway, so everybody's too busy complaining about him to care about my cigars.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

None of the kids in my local High School can wear perfume or cologne because a parent sued because their kid was alergic. The liberals are winning!

The lot next to mine on one side is empty and the other side is far away and I never see them out. So no problems there. I am sensitive to a point when smoking. If they are there first I try to accomodate. If I am there and they arrive, sorry for the inconvience...


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Guess I'm lucky I can't see or hear my neighbors and to bad if they complained......Live Free or Die


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Most of my neighbors smoke or have someone in the family that smokes. Or they just don't care. But new people our often moving into the neighborhood. Some newbies moved in across the street, will see how that goes lol.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

I find that non-cigar smokers (in general) either love it or hate it. There's not much middle ground. Never had a complaint from neighbors. So, guess they like it . . . or, they just aren't outside much.

Unfortunately, the anti-smoking Nazis have convinced the weak minded that tobacco smoke is SO deadly, you can get sick if you even smell it! If/When confronted by a mindless busybody, I respond with:

*"Well, if that were true, I would have died many years ago! Because, when we were growing up in the 1950's, everybody smoked everywhere." *

I avoid and don't smoke where it's not welcome. The intrusive and insulting comments only ruin my fine cigar time.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

I have never had any complaints in my hood but as far as I'm concerned they should be thanking me. I mean come on man, have you ever smelled a Cabaigaun's sweet smoke rolling in the wind? you guy's know what I'm talking about. A good, premium cigar's smoke is like a fine incense that I'm burning for the neighborhood....hey, they can thank me later. (;


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd just make that an incentive to smoke more often and see if you can direct the smoke more precisely in their direction. You're on your property doing something completely legal. People need to remove whatever is up their collective asses today. Stop taking offense to everything and live a little, it's more fun that way.


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

My neighbors sucks, but he's a pipe smoker. His driveway is 5 feet from my house, and he used to pace up and down it, puffing on his pipe, every even hour of the day, from 6 am, through 8, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6, 8, and finally 10pm. My yard stunk all day of his pipe, but the worst was that it would get into my garage, unless I kept it closed, and occasionally in my kitchen, as he's upwind of me, to the south, and we have a predominately south wind int he summer. The smoke would blow over my house, and sometimes end up down the stove vent and in the kitchen. I had asked him several times to please not smoke right next to my house, and he was always stubborn about it. After his smoke got into my kitchen on the day of the Super Bowl in 2010, however, I started getting revenge. I moved my garbage cans over to his side of the house, and put some raw hamburger in it, and some eggs in a plastic bag. Soon enough it stunk, but in the winter, we get these cold fronts that bring a north wind, so he smells MY stink now. 
All last winter it went on... 
Last summer he started smoking a bit away from my house, where he has a very nice patio. It helped dissipate the smoke a little, and with him not pacing right next to my house, the smoke no longer got in. 
So then last fall I take up cigars. All winter he has had to keep his garage tightly closed, so MY smoke doesn't stink it up. :biglaugh:
Revenge is sweet. I know when he's going outside, after living next to him for 17 years. So on Sunday morning, around 7:40, I light up, because I know that, with a great loud slamming of car doors, he's going to shuffle his 2 cars around in his 1 car driveway at 7:45, even though they don't leave until 8:45 (and this simply CANNOT be done the night before). Bear in mind that my master bedroom window is 6 feet from where he parks- when they slam the car doors, my window shakes. I light up, when I have the north wind, at about 5 or 10 till the even hours when I can during the day. When his Clydesdale of a wife starts her mowing, and galumphing around in the yard, I go light up and puff and blow smoke. I take the trash out, puffing merrily. At 6:45 Wed nite I smoke, if I have the wind, and then at 8:15, as he returns from his WASP church at 20 after 8. In fact, it's 9:30 PM as I write this, and after I post this, I'm going to grab a quick bite to eat, and light up- he'll be out there at 10pm, and I do have the wind tonight. Have for the past 3 days. :evil:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

hunto said:


> My neighbors sucks, but he's a pipe smoker. His driveway is 5 feet from my house, and he used to pace up and down it, puffing on his pipe, every even hour of the day, from 6 am, through 8, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6, 8, and finally 10pm. My yard stunk all day of his pipe, but the worst was that it would get into my garage, unless I kept it closed, and occasionally in my kitchen, as he's upwind of me, to the south, and we have a predominately south wind int he summer. The smoke would blow over my house, and sometimes end up down the stove vent and in the kitchen. I had asked him several times to please not smoke right next to my house, and he was always stubborn about it. After his smoke got into my kitchen on the day of the Super Bowl in 2010, however, I started getting revenge. I moved my garbage cans over to his side of the house, and put some raw hamburger in it, and some eggs in a plastic bag. Soon enough it stunk, but in the winter, we get these cold fronts that bring a north wind, so he smells MY stink now.
> All last winter it went on...
> Last summer he started smoking a bit away from my house, where he has a very nice patio. It helped dissipate the smoke a little, and with him not pacing right next to my house, the smoke no longer got in.
> So then last fall I take up cigars. All winter he has had to keep his garage tightly closed, so MY smoke doesn't stink it up. :biglaugh:
> Revenge is sweet. I know when he's going outside, after living next to him for 17 years. So on Sunday morning, around 7:40, I light up, because I know that, with a great loud slamming of car doors, he's going to shuffle his 2 cars around in his 1 car driveway at 7:45, even though they don't leave until 8:45 (and this simply CANNOT be done the night before). Bear in mind that my master bedroom window is 6 feet from where he parks- when they slam the car doors, my window shakes. I light up, when I have the north wind, at about 5 or 10 till the even hours when I can during the day. When his Clydesdale of a wife starts her mowing, and galumphing around in the yard, I go light up and puff and blow smoke. I take the trash out, puffing merrily. At 6:45 Wed nite I smoke, if I have the wind, and then at 8:15, as he returns from his WASP church at 20 after 8. In fact, it's 9:30 PM as I write this, and after I post this, I'm going to grab a quick bite to eat, and light up- he'll be out there at 10pm, and I do have the wind tonight. Have for the past 3 days. :evil:


Nuthin' personal, but your story don't make you look too good either.
Call off the war and go out and have a smoke with the guy.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

The neighbors are one thing I'm worried about. I once had some people over we were having a bbq and playing some volleyball, and they called the cops on us for being to loud at 7 o'clock.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Morning or night?


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Hermit said:


> Nuthin' personal, but your story don't make you look too good either.
> Call off the war and go out and have a smoke with the guy.


I just got him again. I heard him slamming his car doors at 6am on the dot, so I go out- North wind!! I light up and gleefully watch the smoke drift his way. In about 3 minutes, SLAM! he goes back into his house.

Slam- house door
Whump- car door
Whump- car door again
Slam- house door

Almost always the same, except the Clydesdale opens and closes each of the 5 doors on her SUV every time she pulls into the driveway in it, as if she has obsessive-compulsive disorder. Driver door, back door on drivers side, rear hatch, pass rear, pass front, all opened and shut every time. Each slam rattles my windows.

6am, he's slamming doors. At 7am, he'll do it again- I can post videos of it on Youtube, complete with a sound level meter. Then at 8 am, then 10, 12, when his wife will return from her Bud deliveries, then into the afternoon. SLAM! 2pm, SLAM 4 pm, 6, 8, 10pm, back at it again tomorrow at 6am.

Ahh, I tried being nice when I was younger and we'd just moved in. He had the annoying habit of just walking into our yard when we were outside with the baby. No invite, just mosey over, puffing that stupid pipe, circa 1994-2005. Respect your elders, I was taught, so I tried. All my polite phrasing, consulting with my mother-in-law whose social graces would put those of Mamie Eisenhower to shame, wording it just so it wouldn't offend, all for naught, so now the guy gets the pointed end of the stick. And when the wind blows the other way, toward my nice southerly widowed neighbor, I take care to smoke on teh north end of my yard, a nice shady area, to give the smoke as much room as possible to dissipate (which was all I ever asked of the pipe smoker).

Gotta go, 9 minutes till pipeguy.

edit- no sooner do I post the above, I hear SLAM, 7 on the dot, I light up, and see the white head bobbing around. Rest, then at 8 back at it- after 8, it'll be every 2 hours. When he's stinking up my yard this summer all day, I'll remember teh times I got him this fall/winter, and so can hold on till next fall/winter, when I get the wind back.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

gosh said:


> I'm lucky in the fact that a downtown lifestyle means MOST people don't get bent out of shape over stuff like that, as it comes with the territory. With that said, I did get curse at by an almost-crying woman today for have the audacity to smoke 50 feet upwind from her child outside >.<


Your cigar smoke is the least of that kid's problems.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Morning or night?


That is 7 at night. Meant to put that. Lol


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

That 7:00 AM - PM post got me thinking. This clown is out there on the weekends usually at 7:00 AM with his table saws, chain saws, leaf blowers and other crap that shouldn't be running that early. I always put up with it since I didn't care, he's far enough away so it isn't too loud. But the game has now changed since the cigar comment.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

hunto said:


> Ahh, I tried being nice when I was younger and we'd just moved in. He had the annoying habit of just walking into our yard when we were outside with the baby. No invite, just mosey over, puffing that stupid pipe, circa 1994-2005.


WHAT??? The BASTARD! Pulling that 'friendly neighbor' crap in this day and age. Just shoot him.

Seriously, perhaps you're confused and think this is an "anti-smoking" forum?


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess I have it good. I have 6 houses on my street that we all hang out together. Every day you can find us hangin out in one garage or another. During the summer we cook out several times a week. These are the people I smoke and drink with the most often.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

MarkC said:


> WHAT??? The BASTARD! Pulling that 'friendly neighbor' crap in this day and age. Just shoot him.
> 
> Seriously, perhaps you're confused and think this is an "anti-smoking" forum?


When I was a kid, a dude was smoking a cigar sitting next to me on the airplane. That is unreasonable and rude, period. Doesn't matter what era you live in, anyone doing that is just selfish. That doesn't make me "anti-smoking", that makes him a jerkoff. This guys neighbor is a jerkoff.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

I've never had any consistently bad neighbors where smoking is concerned -- at least not that I couldn't ignore (sometimes with the help of head phones). In a previous place, I'd be on the patio with a cigar, and the neighbor would go on her balcony above me, and call her friend(s) to complain. It was sort of entertaining, really. She'd tell them I was smoking weed.

One time she called the police. They came to my patio, and said 'someone' had complained that a person 'there' was smoking marijuana on the patio. The exact complaint was that I was smoking "a pipe, which no one smokes unless it's weed," and "It doesn't smell anything like a cigarette so I know it must be weed" (the two most common things the neighbor would say on the phone directly above me).

I told the officers I had been the only person present, and that I had indeed been smoking for a while. I offered them my pipe to examine. They took a whiff, and of course knew it wasn't anything other than tobacco. One of them complimented the scent ("It smells a whole lot better than cigarettes!"), then they went up the stairs and knocked on the neighbor's door.

I went back to reading, had a laugh, and re-lit my pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> That doesn't make me "anti-smoking", that makes him a jerkoff. This guys neighbor is a jerkoff.


Yeah, I guess "stupid pipe" pushed my buttons. Sorry, guys.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

When my autistic neighbor walks by and gives that fake cough, I just shrug and keep puffing. He wins I guess...

Also Mark yes I seen the "stupid pipe" and saw red for a second also!


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> When I was a kid, a dude was smoking a cigar sitting next to me on the airplane. That is unreasonable and rude, period. Doesn't matter what era you live in, anyone doing that is just selfish. That doesn't make me "anti-smoking", that makes him a jerkoff. This guys neighbor is a jerkoff.


Thanks for the understanding CN. 
I am far from anti-smoking, but times have changed, and it is no longer as accepted as it once was, so I am as conscientious as anyone about my smoke and how it affects others. But then, that goes for just about anything- "My right to enjoy myself ends when it infringes on another's rights for same."

To Mark:Maybe you go wandering into peoples yards unannounced, but I would never enter another persons yard uninvited unless the relationship was an established one, which in this case it was not.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

So grateful my neighbors are more than 75-100 yards away. Even though my parents are one of them. My pipe/cigar smoke is never an issue, however I have a neighbor(not a friendly) that is always working out in his shop. Grinding, cutting noises all weekend, but his wife is a beastly woman, so I can understand why he stays out there. The other neighbor is a nice family guy, but he loves to burn tree limbs/etc. almost every weekend too. It sometimes drifts to my area, but its no big deal.

I could not live six feet from another house...no way.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread makes me think how lucky I was when I lived in a town home back East. As close as my neighbors were no one ever complained. In fact, we weekended on our boat and myself and several friends enjoyed a cigar at night. Again, no one on the dock ever complained.


----------



## Phillybadass (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow! I havant had a complaint...yet! Although I do live on base and the houses are pretty close, my neighbors have been cool. But I have picked up some very good "tips" should someone's ignorance call for me to come out of character!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> When my autistic neighbor walks by and gives that fake cough, I just shrug and keep puffing. He wins I guess...
> 
> Also Mark yes I seen the "stupid pipe" and saw red for a second also!


Having an Autistic niece i will say they are not capable of those actions. There is nothing fake about them. They are honest their minds don't work that way.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Having an Autistic niece i will say they are not capable of those actions. There is nothing fake about them. They are honest their minds don't work that way.


Thanks for making my point!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

hunto said:


> My neighbors sucks, but he's a pipe smoker. His driveway is 5 feet from my house, and he used to pace up and down it, puffing on his pipe, every even hour of the day, from 6 am, through 8, 10, 12, 2, 4, 6, 8, and finally 10pm. My yard stunk all day of his pipe, but the worst was that it would get into my garage, unless I kept it closed, and occasionally in my kitchen, as he's upwind of me, to the south, and we have a predominately south wind int he summer. The smoke would blow over my house, and sometimes end up down the stove vent and in the kitchen. I had asked him several times to please not smoke right next to my house, and he was always stubborn about it. After his smoke got into my kitchen on the day of the Super Bowl in 2010, however, I started getting revenge. I moved my garbage cans over to his side of the house, and put some raw hamburger in it, and some eggs in a plastic bag. Soon enough it stunk, but in the winter, we get these cold fronts that bring a north wind, so he smells MY stink now.
> All last winter it went on...
> Last summer he started smoking a bit away from my house, where he has a very nice patio. It helped dissipate the smoke a little, and with him not pacing right next to my house, the smoke no longer got in.
> So then last fall I take up cigars. All winter he has had to keep his garage tightly closed, so MY smoke doesn't stink it up. :biglaugh:
> Revenge is sweet. I know when he's going outside, after living next to him for 17 years. So on Sunday morning, around 7:40, I light up, because I know that, with a great loud slamming of car doors, he's going to shuffle his 2 cars around in his 1 car driveway at 7:45, even though they don't leave until 8:45 (and this simply CANNOT be done the night before). Bear in mind that my master bedroom window is 6 feet from where he parks- when they slam the car doors, my window shakes. I light up, when I have the north wind, at about 5 or 10 till the even hours when I can during the day. When his Clydesdale of a wife starts her mowing, and galumphing around in the yard, I go light up and puff and blow smoke. I take the trash out, puffing merrily. At 6:45 Wed nite I smoke, if I have the wind, and then at 8:15, as he returns from his WASP church at 20 after 8. In fact, it's 9:30 PM as I write this, and after I post this, I'm going to grab a quick bite to eat, and light up- he'll be out there at 10pm, and I do have the wind tonight. Have for the past 3 days. :evil:


You may want to rethink who the bad neighbor is here. You can't move your car at 8? Can't smoke a pipe in your yard? Racial rants? Calling childish names? Doing things specifically to make a person mad as opposes to enjoying yourself? Oh yeah must be the old man that's a jerk....


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

n/m n/m


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Thanks for making my point!


I did nothing of the sort, you sure that's a cigar your smoking.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> I prefer that she dislikes the smoke. This keeps her, her simpleton of a husband, and 3 borderline helmet-worthy children off their rear deck (which was built 1.3' over my property line) and forces them to the front of the house. .........l.





Coop D said:


> I've found that if you are outside smoking in the morning only wearing clown make up and size 30 red clown shoes, they never talk to you again....





android said:


> god, I hate people... :hmm: except all of you of course





Cigar Noob said:


> ......
> 
> .... Maybe some of you guys with issues should strategically place a pile of manure so when you smoke it will be a relief to them to get a break in the smell of crap.


Snahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa! :rofl: I'm gonna run out of R.G. in about 15 seconds! :biggrin:

Youse guys are killin me! and I'm only on page 2! :lol: ound:

Well, when Jesus said "love your neighbor" he sure knew what he was talkin bout :nod:
If we can manage to love the knuckleheaded, inconsiderate, shit for brains morons that seem to surround so many of us, then there is certainly reason to hope for World Peace.

:wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Texmarvin (Mar 4, 2012)

I live in a small 4 unit apartment building and nobody complains and they all know i go through 3 or 4 sticks a day in my living room my wife even grabs a stick and will smoke it throughout the day i just keep a small window fan going facing the alley


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

My neighbors and I keep to ourselves. We cast no stones because their walls are paper thin.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

If my neighbors were going to complain then yesterday would have been the day. Luckily they didn't


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, this was a very entertaining thread to read while enjoying my morning coffee. Thanks guys.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

:eyebrows: Time for a HERF session at Steves house. I wonder how many people you could fit in your back yard. One time might shut them up for good.


----------

